# Konqueror hängt sich auf



## tim&struppi (24. September 2004)

Hallo,
mein Konqueror hängt sich manchmal auf. Oft passiert es, wenn ich mp3´s vom streamripper mit audacity bearbeite und vorher mit xmms anhöre. Manchmal kann ich dann mein Home-Verzeichnis nicht mehr öffnen. Andere Verzeichnisse wie etc, usr ... kann ich problemlos öffnen. Nur mit dem home-verzeichnis habe ich dann Probleme.Unten links kommt die Meldung "verzögert".
Nur ein neustarten des kompletten systemes schafft Abhilfe. Abmelden und neu anmelden habe ich auch schon versucht, jedoch keine Besserung. Was kann das sein? Irgentjemand eine Idee?
Gruß
Michael


Suse Linux 9.1
Kernel: von Suse der letzte Kernelupdate


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. September 2004)

Drück mal STRG + ALT + BACKSPACE
Damit restartest du deinen X-Server (vorher alles speichern).
Ist das Problem danach auch noch vorhanden?


----------



## tim&struppi (26. September 2004)

Hallo,
leider hängt sich der Konqueror nicht auf, wenn er es mal soll. Habe aber glaube ich schon den X-Server über die Kombination Str-Alt Backspace verlassen. Bei der Neuanmeldung konnte ich immer noch nicht auf mein Home-Verzeichnis zugreifen. Auch unter der Shell war dieses Verzeichnis "tot".
Sobalt es wieder mal passiert, poste ich noch mal.
Tschüß

Michael


----------

